# Wont regen & filter clogged



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

What is the error when you start the Regen?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Also that’s the historical reduced engine power reason. There is another PID which will tell you wether or not engine power is currently reduced.


----------



## jcarman46 (Feb 27, 2020)

Snipesy said:


> Also that’s the historical reduced engine power reason. There is another PID which will tell you wether or not engine power is currently reduced.


I was finally able to mess with it some more and did get a manual regen however it didnt change anything. I found the PID saying that the engine power is currently reduced however i dont know what for









The only other alarming thing i found was the particulate matter sensor reading 18000 F! If it was that hot im pretty sure the wprld would be burnt up lol. Could this be causing reduced engine?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes. We had an EGT sensor go crazy on ours and make the engine think it was overheating, put the car into full limp mode (5mph), just as my wife turned onto a 55mph road...

It was not - we had literally just left the house, on the way to work in the morning. 1.5 miles in 60 degree weather, in a diesel - it's not overheating.


----------

